# Everyone asks "Whats your dream job?" - I DONT HAVE ONE!



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

If i got a penny everytime someone asked me "whats your dream job?". I'd be kind of rich. I get asked this a couple of time a week. It's too often. I don't have a dream job. I have a dream life, where I want to be happy and content with the one I love in a house of my dreams but a job doesnt come into that. I dont really care about what job I do because theres no industry that excites me. :um I AM SO SO SO SO sick of people asking me whats my dream job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I DONT HAVE ONE OKAY???!

why do they keep asking me this? it happenes everywhere. When i'm travelling, when im in work, when i go to meetups and when i meet family they all ask me. since I've been 19 i've been doing generic office assistant jobs.

People think YOU NEED to have a dream job, if you dont theres something wrong with you. when i tell them i dont have a dream job, they go all psychologist on me and ask me what makes me happy, what subjects i like. i wish they would shuttup. i dont live to work, i live to be happy.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

And what's your dream job ?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you need one? I dont think so. Maybe you could take a course in something you enjoy, that may lead into a job you like.. If not, you can always go through trial and error to find out what works for you once you've actually experienced it . 

Id say that has more importance than your imagination, giving you this over inflated idea of something what you dont actually know is like.. As when you finally reach where you want to be.. You could end up hating it anyway?

Just find a way of enjoying life for yourself. Sometimes work is just a way to fuel it.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

My dream job is mining. Mining credit cards.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> My dream job is mining. Diggin' gold!
> Nah jk that I'm the same. I don't ever want to have a job.


Just mining ? or mining and finding ? You are not going to do much with just mining alone ! haha.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

i dont know why it is expected of you to have a dream job or a field you're interested in. i have neither. my interests revolve outside of the workplace. whenver I get asked this question i tense up and get so awkward. i hate people.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Retirement.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

LawfulStupid said:


> Retirement.


i guess thats a good joke answer. but i'm just getting really down about getting constantly asked this question. i dont have a dream job but i have a dream life. people look at me like theres something wrong with me when i tell them that.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, I got asked this today. I don't have one is my answer. Oh, yeah, I have hobbies but I'm not good enough to turn those into a career. Can't I have a dream outside of my job? I think it's okay just to work to bring in money. Work is work.

I always feel people ask this like I haven't thought about turning what I enjoy into a career. Here's a hint. If I were forced to do it, I would still consider it work. A job's a job to me.

However, I do envy people that do have drives for certain careers - education, law enforcement, healthcare. I understand and really respect that. 

Not everyone has that, though, and I sort of really wish people would stop spreading the false lies that there's a dream job out there for everybody. Everyone's different. Some people, like me, will think that work is work, and not have a clue which direction to go in those regards.

And that's okay! You're not alone, OP!


----------



## buzzlightyear90 (Jan 19, 2015)

anyone can have dreams...dreams to become a unicorn or a dream to become an astronaut and a zoologist at the same time but at the end who cares. It's not going to happen.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I tell em my dream job is to not have a job

I wish I found something remotely appealing that was also a job, something I could actually pursue and aim for, a goal in life..all that nonsense but alas no.

Professional lottery win is also another choice


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Somebody's got a Case of the Mondays!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> i dont know why it is expected of you to have a dream job or a field you're interested in. i have neither. my interests revolve outside of the workplace. whenver I get asked this question i tense up and get so awkward. i hate people.


whats your dream life? i can relate, all of my daydreams are about having superpowers or being world class in something random


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

it doesn't really matter unless you have that dream job anyways.


----------



## dreaminginacoustic1984 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> when i tell them i dont have a dream job, they go all psychologist on me and ask me what makes me happy, what subjects i like. i wish they would shuttup. i dont live to work, i live to be happy.


i hear you, completely...  I feel exactly the same. I just wish I could meet the right person (man in my case) and live a happy life together but a career simply doesn't factor into it. Personally, i just don't feel materialistically driven... simple things like music, good books and movies are what make me happy. I have no motivation to look for a more ambitious job than the one I have (call centre) and which (not bigging myself up) I'd be intellectually capable of doing as all I want/need is the roof I have over my head, food and umm... Netflix(!)... (as 'sad' as this fact makes me look to most people in such a hyper competitive society where everyone seems so desperate to make as much money as they can and trample over others just so they can get the latest iphone or whatever) ..ohh yeah.. and ummmm company I actually *enjoy* hehh (rare, tbh but I am lucky I guess to have a few good friends even though I am a loner by choice much of the time...)


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

_Dream job_

Now there's an oxymoron if I ever heard one


----------



## TooBad12 (Jan 21, 2015)

lol why would that make you mad just because you don't have one? I seriously doubt people are CONSTANTLY asking you that. 

my dream job would be being the frontman in a famous band. can you imagine how cool that would be?


----------



## MikeXero (Jan 18, 2015)

I get something a lot too except I get asked "Where do you see yourself by the end of this year." I usually just answer with. "Working... Hopefully." Then I get the stink eye. XD 

But seriously, If you dream of doing something in a certain sector, say computing? It wouldn't really be a Job, more of a Career.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

jlscho03 said:


> Yeah, I got asked this today. I don't have one is my answer. Oh, yeah, I have hobbies but I'm not good enough to turn those into a career. Can't I have a dream outside of my job? I think it's okay just to work to bring in money. Work is work.
> 
> I always feel people ask this like I haven't thought about turning what I enjoy into a career. Here's a hint. If I were forced to do it, I would still consider it work. A job's a job to me.
> 
> ...


Please can we be friends?


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

Dream job - getting paid to participate in a sleep study.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm in the same boat "what is your dream job, what do you want to be in the future" I'll usually respond "i have no idea" and they reply "oh that's ok you're only 21 you still have time"

I've been getting that same exact response since I was 16 "oh you're only ... years old you still have time!" and in all this time, my response has always been the same.. lol.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe you could find a way to make lots of money without really having a job. Maybe try inventing something?:stu


----------

